# émulateur windows sous mac



## fag03 (22 Octobre 2014)

bonjour !
je voudrais utiliser un logiciel windows (Solidworks) sur mon mac. j'ai tester plusieurs autres logiciels mais ils ne me conviennent pas. alors je voudrais que vous m'aidiez a trouver un émulateur windows pour utiliser Solidworks sur mon mac.
merci


----------



## FalloutXtreme (22 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour  ,

Pourquoi vouloir s'embêter à trouver un émulateur Windows (je crois même pas que ça existe sur Mac), alors qu'il y a une solution qui est déjà dans ton Mac ? 

En fait tu as deux solutions possibles :

- La première c'est celle dont je te parlais au début, qui est installée d'office avec ton Mac : l'utilitaire Bootcamp. Avec lui tu pourras créer une nouvelle partition sur ton Mac qui sera réservée à Windows. Tu installes ensuite Windows puis lors du démarrage du Mac, c'est toi qui choisis de démarrer ou sur Mac ou sur Windows.

- Autre solution, passer par une machine virtuelle (VMWare, Paralel Desktop, ...).
Grâce à cette solution tu feras tourner Windows directement sur ta session habituelle sous Mac (peut-être pensais-tu à ça en parlant d'émulateur ?)

Tu partageras les ressources de ton Mac avec ta machine virtuelle quand elle sera lancée et l'avantage c'est que tu l'auras comme toute autre application, c'est à dire directement dans une fenêtre (que tu pourras réduire, mettre en plein écran, ...)


----------



## brunnno (22 Octobre 2014)

...sans oublier l'achat de Windows !


----------



## FalloutXtreme (22 Octobre 2014)

brunnno a dit:


> ...sans oublier l'achat de Windows !



Bien entendu, cela va de soit


----------



## dainfamous (22 Octobre 2014)

Crossover peux peut être emuler solidworks sans avoir a installer Windows


----------



## fag03 (22 Octobre 2014)

merci mais j'avais oublier de dire que je vous que sa soit totalment gratuit
j'essayrai se soir dainfamous merci


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2014)

dainfamous a dit:


> Crossover peux peut être emuler solidworks sans avoir a installer Windows



C'est pas un peu léger ?

J'ai un gros doute, mais bon.

Sinon officiellement... https://www.codeweavers.fr/compatibility/browse/name/?app_id=10871


----------



## dainfamous (22 Octobre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> C'est pas un peu léger ?
> 
> J'ai un gros doute, mais bon.



moi aussi car c'est un programme lourd MAIS bon ça a le mérite d'exister donc autant essayer: ça mange pas de pain


----------

